# Hand Holding (and other ridiculous romantic stuff)



## airship_nebula (Jun 6, 2011)

It might be just me, but I find hand holding between couples really enthralling, especially when they're adorable couples. It's such a small gesture yet it's so beautiful in a way.

Buuuuut I mean I might have been watching too much shows with UST. Like Castle and Beckett from Castle. Or Ben and Leslie from Parks and Rec. I know that it may not be the same in real life (but what do I know? I've never been in a relationship before.) but aside from hand holding I really really love sudden kisses and all that jazz. I just feel really fuzzy inside and fdskfafdjkl <3

It's weird because I've never been romantically involved. And I imagine all those little hand holding moments in my head and the worst thing is I kind of want to be in a relationship just to feel this "high". Eek, it makes me sound desperate and this post seems so cheesy. But I mean, I've never been in a relationship before so idk.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

airship_nebula said:


> It might be just me, but I find hand holding between couples really enthralling, especially when they're adorable couples. It's such a small gesture yet it's so beautiful in a way.
> 
> Buuuuut I mean I might have been watching too much shows with UST. Like Castle and Beckett from Castle. Or Ben and Leslie from Parks and Rec. I know that it may not be the same in real life (but what do I know? I've never been in a relationship before.) but aside from hand holding I really really love sudden kisses and all that jazz. I just feel really fuzzy inside and fdskfafdjkl <3
> 
> It's weird because I've never been romantically involved. And I imagine all those little hand holding moments in my head and the worst thing is I kind of want to be in a relationship just to feel this "high". Eek, it makes me sound desperate and this post seems so cheesy. But I mean, I've never been in a relationship before so idk.


I agree with you. I've never been in a relationship either. Cuddling is something I really want to experience!


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

i'm a little bit like this- even on earlyish dates with someone i really like i'll generally start holding hands occasionally.

i really like this but i need to learn to hold back on this kind of stuff because the girl can think i'm pushing it a lot faster than i actually am. you learn from mistakes.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> I agree with you. I've never been in a relationship either. Cuddling is something I really want to experience!


Why does everything you say fit so well with that dog in your avatar? lol!

Anyway, to the OP: I'm a hopeless romantic. I love all the lil' signs of affection. Physical touch is even one of my strongest love languages. In fact, in a lot of ways, I prefer the lil' signs of affection over more of the outrageous ones. )

I've been in relationships before. Holding hands is awesome. It conveys so much, it's great.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> I agree with you. I've never been in a relationship either. Cuddling is something I really want to experience!


I would so pop your cuddle cherry! :O


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, the little things are hand holding are always great, in my opinion.


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Sigh, yeah, I love all of those too, holding hands, cuddling, unexpected gestures of love, like kisses...I do miss them alot, giving them as well as receiving them. I guess I'm a hopeless romantic too.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Razvan said:


> Sigh, yeah, I love all of those too, holding hands, cuddling, unexpected gestures of love, like kisses...I do miss them alot, giving them as well as receiving them. I guess I'm a hopeless romantic too.


I miss them too. Physical comfort is very powerful. But I just take solace in knowing that life always has random surprises in store. Being alone never lasts forever.


----------



## alaska (Jun 24, 2010)

Holding hands seems like an ancient art, I don't see it much in couples especially in older aged couples.
Holding hands is pretty awesome though. -I'd do it!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Why does everything you say fit so well with that dog in your avatar? lol!
> 
> Anyway, to the OP: I'm a hopeless romantic. I love all the lil' signs of affection. Physical touch is even one of my strongest love languages. In fact, in a lot of ways, I prefer the lil' signs of affection over more of the outrageous ones. )
> 
> I've been in relationships before. Holding hands is awesome. It conveys so much, it's great.


I chose it based on my personality. I thought my avatar fit me well.  Thank you


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> I would so pop your cuddle cherry! :O


Oh, umm, thank you ? LOL


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Oh, umm, thank you ? LOL


You, sir, are most welcome ;D


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> You, sir, are most welcome ;D


Now I just want to spoon. Pillow talk. Cuddles for funsies..... and all that jazz!


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Now I just want to spoon. Pillow talk. Cuddles for funsies..... and all that jazz!


Right up my alley, baby!


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Spooning > holding hands, if I had to choose.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I am in an LD relationship but when we are together we have this need to be almost constantly holding hands.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> Right up my alley, baby!


And the awesome part is we don't even have to be in a relationship! Just two buddies treating each other like stuffed animals.... But I will NOT do tea parties!


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

cactus_waltz said:


> Spooning > holding hands, if I had to choose.


well you can get the best of both worlds spooning..


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Why does everything you say fit so well with that dog in your avatar? lol!
> 
> Anyway, to the OP: I'm a hopeless romantic. I love all the lil' signs of affection. Physical touch is even one of my strongest love languages. In fact, in a lot of ways, I prefer the lil' signs of affection over more of the outrageous ones. )
> 
> I've been in relationships before. Holding hands is awesome. It conveys so much, it's great.


I'm the same way.  I'm always looking for lots of affection and can't help but touch the person I'm attracted to a lot when we're both comfortable together. lol I love hand-holding for a long enough period of time to, but for me what really does it is the cuddling. lol A guy that can actually cuddle and get comfortable with me shows that I could really spend lots of time with them and let the true me out.


----------



## silmarillion (Dec 11, 2010)

Holding hands is awesome  <3 *gets into romantic mood*


----------

